# My Ameture-ish shots



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi ..
I am having a Finepix 601F - cheap stuff but trying to squeeze every ounce of performance out of it before i jump a step to semi pro...
hope to get some comments

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8647575@N08/


----------



## motcon (Jun 20, 2007)

you'll get responses if you post one image at a time in one of the galleries.


----------

